# 1937 CWC DeLuxe Model 01826



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2019)

Howdy!

I would like to see how many of these 1937 DeLuxe Model 01826 bikes are still around in original paint. With the price for this model being 45¢ less than a supreme model and the optional fork lock being an 80¢ option, the black/red bike cost more than a supreme without a lock! (Dealer pricing) So anyone with a supreme without a lock want to trade, let me know!  These are two that I am proud to have in my collection. I'm aware of 4...There has to be more so let's see them!

Thanks
Chad

@aasmitty757
@frankster41


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I would like to see how many of these 1937 DeLuxe Model 01826 bikes are still around in original paint. With the price for this model being 45¢ less than a supreme model and the optional fork lock being an 80¢ option, the black/red bike cost more than a supreme without a lock! (Dealer pricing) So anyone with a supreme without a lock want to trade, let me know!  These are two that I am proud to have in my collection. I'm aware of 4...There has to be more so let's see them!
> 
> ...




I love that green bike! It appears they are more plentiful than the RMS but still a fairly scarce model. We'll see if I can save one more! v/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 14, 2019)

I like your style Chad. This thread is a good way of potentially adding another one to your growing collection


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 14, 2019)

Here is my Ben Hur


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 25, 2019)

This model must be even more rare than I initially thought. Don't worry, you can post your bike here, I won't use this thread as a personal vehicle to increase the model 01826 count of my growing collection as some may suggest...

I have this thread for that..









						37 or 38 Deluxe or Supreme CWC Bicycle | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Howdy  I'm looking for a complete, original paint deluxe or supreme 37 or 38 CWC built bicycle. Which one specifically? Don't matter. If it has the deluxe or supreme paint design like below, PM me please.  Also looking for a 1937 boys chrome master.  Thanks! Chad




					thecabe.com


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2020)

Here is one I found posted by @Wayne Adam in 2013. Unfortunately doesn't appear to have any original paint left.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 13, 2020)

I just noticed a similar thread for Schwinn DXs.. 175 replies..


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2020)

Idk about boring but your green 37 is probably one of my favorite bikes!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 26, 2021)

I've finally catalog corrected this bike as well as a couple personal touches. DeLuxe!
Gotta love red next to black.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 26, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I've finally catalog corrected this bike as well as a couple personal touches. DeLuxe!
> Gotta love red next to black.
> View attachment 1399126
> 
> ...



I'll take it...   

Just Kidding..NO TE. ASUSTES.!!!

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

BE.!!!...HAPPY.!!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 26, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I've finally catalog corrected this bike as well as a couple personal touches. DeLuxe!
> Gotta love red next to black.
> View attachment 1399126
> 
> ...



I'll take it...   

Just Kidding.NO TE. ASUSTES.!!!

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

BE.!!!...HAPPY.


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 26, 2021)

My sister's husband secretly wanted to name their first child Whitney Deluxe, figuring it's always the best model of anything so why not of a child.  He had made a deal with my sister that she could pick the child's first name, any name without objection if he could pick the middle name, but kept her in the dark and glued to their deal somehow.  When it came time to record the birth certificate, the afternoon of the blessed event, it was a Catholic hospital and so the administrating nurse was a nun, who wore the whole habit, the entire penguin outfit.  She asked what the first name was and my sister said "Whitney," and the nun wrote it down and asked for the second.  Joe looked at my sister, who just rolled her eyes, a bargain is a bargain.  "Go ahead, what is it?" she said, expecting god only knows what, knowing him.  He said, "Deluxe?" and the nun just said, "oh no we can't do that" in a completely matter of fact tone, he says her pen didn't more a millimeter.  My sister jumped in quickly with "Leigh" and the nun wrote that in.  Joe thinks all women are a conspiracy against good ideas.


----------

